# First build- finally started



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Well- I finally got the workspace for my rod building up and running.

Went ahead and built the bench to be 12' long and 4' tall. So I could work standing up or at a bar stool.


From start










To finish










got started with the first build a, WRI 923, this weekend. Went with a marbled reel seat, and cork tape rear and fore grip.











Decided do try my hand at painting up from the fore grip with marbelizing- trying to match the reel seat to some extent. But mostly because I'm not about to try any fancy wraps at this point.
This is what I came up with.










I might cover the cork with X flock heat shrink, haven't decided yet. If not I need a transition from cork to blank, any ideas ?

Hopefully the rest of the guides I ordered will show up in a day or two and I'll be able to test cast it. Will post up as I make progress- or questions if I run into issues.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Some High build flex coat*

You can just build it up with your epoxy cant you? Or maybe size D thread then epoxy...JUst some ideas.

Like this maybe....


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*Epoxy ramp*

will definitely work, might do that even if I heat shrink over the cork, I think it looks better that way.

How's the 1023 coming? I put the cork tape on the rear guard for my 1023 this morning, while waiting for the 923 to dry. 

How you grinding your guide feet Ryan? I did a couple by hand file but am thinking a dremel tool would make the job a breeze.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

How did you go about the marblizing..I'm going to do that on the AFAW and a couple other rods I got to build.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*marbelizing*

I followed the instuctions at rodbuilding.org.

Go to the link on their site for the library and you should find it, along with some other good articles. If not I'll pm you the link in the morning. About to hit the sack.

It pays to have a practice blank to check out your work on, before doing it permantly on a good blank.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

*yup*

Thats what I've been toying with..THANKS!

BTW Your's is lookin sweet!


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*That 1023 is pretty much done.*

It only took a couple of days to do really. I didnt do it Concept though. Built it as a regular spinner so to speak but not to keen on the lasttwo to three guides.

Thing throws metal freaking lightning though so I wont change it. 

I did the guide feet on sand paper. I dont trust myself with them and a dremel because I dont want to put a hump in the bottom of them. Just laid the paper flat and did them that way. They turned out good.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*thanks for the update Ryan*

I tried out the dremel on the guide feet last night and found it works really well on the top side of the feet. I haven't tried it with really small guides yet so we'll see. I did pick up one of those headsets with magnifying glasses and it makes things much easier on my eyes, both for thread work and guide feet prep work.

I'll likely stick with flat sandpaper and emery cloth for the bottom of the feet, and maybe hit them with just the polishing wheel from the dremel.

Do you mind sharing the size and number of guides you went with on the 1023. I'm not trying to copy, just want to see if I'm in the ball park with what I'm planning on going with.

Thanks, Mark


----------

